# 240z & 280z difference.



## Mugend (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey guys im new to the forum. And i have a simple question and im pretty sure you guys can help me. I simply want to know the differences between the 240 and 280z. Body Changes. Interior and Exterior. Suspension chassis anything of the sort. If there is a change what year did the change accour. I think thats all i have to ask. Thanx.

-Mugend.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think the only real differences between the 240 and the 260 and the 280Z was the engine. Seems to me they were all on the S30 chassis, I could be wrong. Anybody want to chime in here?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

280Z is heavier. Monster bumpers and supposedly slightly thicker metal. Has the vented hood and the taillghts are different. The reverse light is seperate from the taillight cluster. Front turn signals are in the grille, not on the lower valance. Door panels and center console is different.

I personally prefer the late '71 to '73 240Zs. Lightest of the bunch and cleanest looking.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

The biggest difference is that the 240 and 260 had carburetors and the 280 was fuel injected. However, due to pollution control devices, in stock form the 240 was still faster than the 260 or 280. Also the 280 had the big ugly steel bumpers.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

240Z is teh hotness. In my opinion, the best Z to date (not the best engine, but the best car)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

winstonsmith said:


> However, due to pollution control devices, in stock form the 240 was still faster than the 260 or 280.


Not faster than the turbo 280, though.  
I'd like to get one of those myself, eventually, I like the older hot-rod looks of the 240-260s.


----------

